# Temperaturbegrenzer vs. Sicherheitstemp.begrenzer



## Ralle79 (22 Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Kann mir jemand den ganz genauen Unterschied nennen?

Wir benutzen bisher diesen hier:
http://www.jumo.de/__C1256CE50036DD09.nsf/4C48EFC7025D021CC1256CF300480F4A/57A288A35641835BC1256CEE0050C334/$file/T70.1130d.pdf?OpenElement

Kann ich unter Umständen diesen hier auch als SICHERHEITStemperaturbegrenzer verwenden?
http://www.winter-ex.de/etba-1053_betr.pdf

Laut Jumo lautet der Unterschied so:
*Temperaturbegrenzer TB**
Der Temperaturbegrenzer ist eine Einrichtung, bei der nach dem
Ansprechen eine Verriegelung erfolgt. Eine Rückstellung ist von
Hand oder mit Werkzeug möglich, wenn die Fühlertemperatur um
den Betrag der Schaltdifferenz unter den Grenzwert abgesunken ist.

*Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer STB**
Der Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer ist ein Temperaturbegrenzer,
der zusätzlich den Anforderungen an erweiterte Sicherheit nach der
DIN 3440 unterliegt.
* Auszug aus DIN 3440


----------



## Ralle79 (22 Februar 2005)

Leider liegt mir die DIN 3440 nicht vor. Laut Jumo gibt es technisch keinen Unterschied, nur dass der eine die DIN hat und der andere nicht.

Kann ich dann einen Temperaturbegrenzer nach DIN 3440 auch als Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer verwenden?


Der Grund für das Ganze ist, dass ich eine Kombination Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer mit Messfühler im EEx Bereich benötige.

Jumo bietet eine solche Kombination nicht an!

Danke


----------



## ralfm (26 Februar 2005)

Hallo Ralle79,

vielleicht schauste mal bei Reiss nach, weiß jetzt aber nicht die internet-addy. ansonsten habe ich z.b. das da gefunden-->>


----------

